

Win32/Napolar – A new bot on the block - galapago
http://www.welivesecurity.com/2013/09/25/win32napolar-a-new-bot-on-the-block/

======
galapago
And apparently, this is the website of its author:

[http://solarbot.net/](http://solarbot.net/)

